# مشروع محطه معالجه المياه للشرب مربح جدااااااااااا



## الطير الحبيب (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]تمهيد 
 شاع حديثا الكلام عن مخاطر تلوث مياه الشرب ومدي خطورتها علي الصحة ألعامه ولا شك تعتبر من المشاكل التي لا يمكن إهمالها أو تأجيلها لا نها ببساطه قضيه خاصة بالحفاظ علي صحة وحياه الإنسان ..... وإذا تتمثل خطورة تلوث مياه الشرب في الإمراض التي يمكن أن يسببها هذا التلوث وأهمها الفشل الكلوي والذي انتشر بصوره بشعة خلال السنوات القليلة ألماضيه بعد أن أتضح أن السبب الأول والأساسي في انتشاره هو تلوث مصادر مياه الشرب وكذلك التهاب الكبد الوبائي والحمي بأنواعها والسرطانات المختلفة وإمراض ألمعده والجهاز الهضمي فان سببها الأساسي هو المياه ألملوثه .. فما معظم الأمراض الاااااااااا من آلميه ! ومن هذا المنطلق ينصح الأطباء بالوقاية لان طريق العلاج يطووووول ...

 لذلك انطلاقا من مبدأ الوقاية خير من العلاج وتقديرا لمخاطر تلوث المياه نعطيك وسيله الوقاية وهي بإمدادك بمياه شرب عالية النقاء خاليه من الملوثات من خلال محطة معالجه المياه .

مقدمه 
محطة معالجه المياه الهدف من إنشاءها توفير مياه نقيه صالحه للشرب وأعاده طرحها بالسوق للمستهلك بحراكن سعه 10 لتر و20لتر بأسعار رخيصة جدا وقد يصل سعر ألجركن 20 لتر 2.5 جنيه علما بان سعر لتر المياه المعدنية بالأسواق 1.5 جنيه ومع ذلك المياه ألمنتجه من المحطة تفوق جودتها المياه المعدنية بكثير جدا جدا ... وإذا نظرنا لمميزات المحطة نجدها 

مميزات المياه ألمنتجه بشكل عام

-أزاله الشوائب والصدأ والرمل والطمي وأي مواد أو أجسام غير ذائبة بالمياه 0
-أزاله الكلور وبقايا أثار أضافه الكلور ( الهيدروكربونات المكلوره ) والتي سميت بالمركبات المسرطنه 0
-امتصاص الغازان الذائبة بالمياه 0
-أزاله المركبات الكيماوية والمعادن الثقيلة والسموم 0
-الازاله الاوليه للأملاح 0
-الازاله ألنهائيه للأملاح 0
-معالجات خاصة ومتعددة كتخفيض نسبه الأملاح والتحكم بها وغيرها 0
-القضاء وأزاله البكتريا والجراثيم والطحالب 0
-تعقيم المياه ألمنتجه بالاشعه فوق البنفسجية 0

آم مميزات المحطة ألعامه فهي 
-مياه صحية ومعقمه فوق 99% تفوق جوده المياه المعباءه بكثيرررر .
-حماية الجسم من الأملاح الزائدة .
-مياه صحية ورخيصة بتكاليف زهيدة .
-خلال العام الأول اقل من 1.5 قرش / اللتر .
-خلال العام الثاني اقل من صفر / اللتر .
-لا يصدر عنها ضوضا .
-لا تستخدم كيماويات في نظم ألمعالجه .
-تشمل وحده غسيل أوتوماتيكي للفلاتر والاجهزه وذلك للمحافظة علي كفاءة الوحدة .
-المحطة مزوده بنظام غلق وتشغيل اتوماتيكي .
-وحده بيان مضيئة لبيان عمل جميع المراحل .
-المحطة صديقه للبيئة .
-
 ملخص الجدوى ألاقتصاديه : -
-اقل محطة تنتج 10 متر / اليوم وبما أن العمل 8 ساعات في الأول نقدر نقول أن استهلاكنا من إنتاج المحطة يقدر ب3 متر يومي أي يعادل 150 جركن سعه 20 لتر x  2.5 ثمن العبوه أذن مجمل الإيراد اليومي يقدر ب ( 375 ) والإيراد الشهري يقدر ب ( 11250 ) ويخصم منه المصاريف ألشهريه ( الإيجار والتليفون والأجور والدعاية بقيمه تقديريه ( 3250 ) أذن الصافي 8000 شهري ويبقي فتره استرجاع راس المال لا تتعدي ال6 شهور 
-وقيمه ألتقديريه للمحطة 30000 ألف جنيه بمشتملاتها
-عدد العملاء في بداية التشغيل بيكون ضعيف لأكن مع الوقت بتزيد بسرعة جدا
-بالشهر الثالث للمحطة بتشتغل بثلث طاقتها وتزاد مع الوقت 

ملحوظة مهمة جدا 
1 – ممكن زيادة ثمن العبوه وبالتالي توادي ألي زيادة بالربح
2- مع الوقت بتزيد عدد العملاء وبالتالي زيادة الإنتاج وبطبيعة الحال يودي ألي زيادة بالربح 
3- من الممكن زيادة الطاقة الانتاجيه للمحطة للضعف ب10 % من ثمنها وبالتالي زيادة اكتر بالمنتج والربح 

علي فكره الموضوع يطول شرحه وكيفيه أداءه وكيفيه عمله والاهم تسويقه وطريقه أدارته ..
وأنا علي استعداد لتنفيذه لحساب الغير 

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​[/FONT]*


----------



## ويندوز مان (11 نوفمبر 2012)

المحطة هتشتغل تناضح عكسي ro 

ولا حاجة تانية..؟؟


----------



## الطير الحبيب (16 نوفمبر 2012)

ويندوز مان قال:


> المحطة هتشتغل تناضح عكسي ro
> 
> ولا حاجة تانية..؟؟



التناضح العكسي مرحله من مراحل المعالجه ويسبقه معالجات اخري


----------



## mido303 (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*مشروع رائع*

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع الرائع وفي انتظار المزيد من التفاصيل على هذا المشروع وياريت تعرفنا ازاي بناخد ترخيص للمشروع عشان انا سمعت انها بتبقى صعبة


----------



## الطير الحبيب (3 ديسمبر 2012)

mido303 قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع الرائع وفي انتظار المزيد من التفاصيل على هذا المشروع وياريت تعرفنا ازاي بناخد ترخيص للمشروع عشان انا سمعت انها بتبقى صعبة



شكرا ليك اخي الكريم علي اهتمامك . اولا مفيش ليها تراخيص نهائي الا بحاله الاغراض الصناعيه ودي فعلا بتبقي صعبه 
ثانيا مصر كلها شغاله بدون تراخيص ولا يوجد مشاكل بشانها الان ... المشاكل حدث من سنين لاكن الان اصبح الامر واقع لا مفر منه وعلي مرءا ومسمع من الكل وعادي جدا انك تفتح وتشتغل مفيش مشكله . لانها ببساطه مفيش منها اي شكوي من احد . كلها منفعه للكل . 
سلام عليكم


----------



## elmahd (17 يوليو 2013)

ياريت حضرتك اعرف رقم تليفونك وحضرتك منين عشان فى حاجات عاوز استفسر منك على حاجات معينة
انا رقمى 01221911874 ومن الزقازيق


----------



## faerrd (16 أغسطس 2013)

الطير الحبيب ممتاز عملك


----------



## alhaidry2004 (20 أغسطس 2013)

اعمل في محطة تناضح عكسي صغيرة من 6 شهور ولاحظت انه في البداية كانت انتاجية المحطة 100m3/h والان انخفضت الانتاجية الى 98.5m3/h ... ماسبب هذا الانخفاض؟


----------

